# metadaten/Tabellen des sqlservers auslesen



## schorsch.2 (27. Jul 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein Problem mit Java Eclipse,
ich will über die Metadaten die tabellen vom sql server und von oracle auslesen mit folgendem statement:

String types[] = {"TABLE"};
ResultSet set = md.getTables(null,"%","%", types);
System.out.println(set.getObject(3));

und mit Oracle krieg ich da auch ergebnisse , aber mit dem dbms sqlserver2000 krieg ich immer nur "null",
wie kann ich da die MetaDaten auslesen ?

danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jul 2005)

mach mal null statt der wildcard %??

Oder: Feature ist eben in dem jdbc treiber nicht implementiert...

welchen hast du?


----------



## Guest (27. Jul 2005)

"sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver" also der normal odbc treiber,
aber funzt nicht


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jul 2005)

besorg dir lieber einen für den SQLServer speziell


----------



## schorsch.2 (27. Jul 2005)

da hatte ich aber mit der connection probleme deswegen bin ich auf jdbc odbc ausgewichen;

wie schon gesagt mit oracle und demgleichen treiber geht es nur mit sqlserver gehts nicht


----------



## Guest (27. Jul 2005)

Versuche das hier

md.getTables(connection.getCatalog(), "*", "%", types);

Ich habe es irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass es so funktioniert hat. ???:L


----------



## schorsch2 (27. Jul 2005)

leider auch net,
da bringt er überhaupt kein ergebnis/ausgabe


----------



## TheSunToucher (17. Aug 2005)

für den SQLServer würde ich jTDS empfehlen:

jtds.sourceforge.net/
sourceforge.net/projects/jtds

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Jörg (25. Aug 2005)

brauchst du da nicht erstmal ein next() bevor du Daten
lesen kannst??


----------

